# Ideas for sunroof screen fix?



## Nitro (Jul 18, 2001)

I have an Audi A3 (2009) and the little latch broke off of the rear sunroof screen so I can't close it. It doesn't look like I can replace just that little piece and would have to buy the entire screen as well as tear the car apart to replace it. Has anyone figured out any clever hacks to make this work without buying a new one? 

Thanks!


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

If my rear sunshade broke, I'd Crazy Glue it. The front, not so much.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Skip to 1:04


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

I don't think anyone has a 'permanent' fix for the latch- it will eventually fail again. I think a big issue is (besides the cheap-ass quality) is the top of the latch mechanism, which get all the sun, is open (no cover), and the UV deteriorates the plastic.
I gave up- I had my open sky panels, front and back, tinted with 3M Prestige Series residential window film- HUGE difference, still get plenty of light, car is way cooler.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

I never use those latches anyway they are ugly as heck


----------



## Nitro (Jul 18, 2001)

npace said:


> Skip to 1:04


Npace-
I'll send you the bill for my new keyboard...


----------



## Nitro (Jul 18, 2001)

I thought about just gluing it shut, but the kids really like to open it up and it helps keep them quite...for a little longer.

Does anyone happen to have a picture of the latch? The entire "rectangle" of plastic broke off the screen side so I don't know what it originally looked like. Maybe I can fashion something up that resembles it and epoxy it into place? If you do happen to have a picture of it I'd be very appreciative if you could post it.

Many thanks, all!


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Nitro said:


> Npace-
> I'll send you the bill for my new keyboard...


LOL! How about I send you a can of flex seal? Then you can fix it. Waste not, want not. And sorry, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

So guess what failed overnight? My rear sunscreen latch!
I opened the back door to let my dogs in, and saw little bits of grey plastic on the seat, screen open.
I NEVER use that screen, I bet I've used it less than a dozen times since I bought the car in June 2005.
Glad I tinted both panels with the 3M tint. I'm not going to drop hundreds just to have it happen again (because it will).:thumbdown:


----------



## shaner3721 (Jul 6, 2011)

Mine are both broken. I've been considering the idea of epoxying magnets to the screen and where the clip used to attach, but haven't actually tried it yet.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

shaner3721 said:


> Mine are both broken. I've been considering the idea of epoxying magnets to the screen and where the clip used to attach, but haven't actually tried it yet.


That sounds like it might work- let us know if you give it a try!


----------



## Audi_Mechanic (Mar 24, 2012)

If the latch you're referring to is part of the bow for sun shade, then you can replace just the bow and don't need to disassemble much to replace the front bow. Just open the sunroof and remove a couple trims. I think the rear requires removal of the glass panel before you can replace the shade bow. Broken sun shade latches were a common problem on early A3's and Q7's.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Audi_Mechanic said:


> Broken sun shade latches were a common problem on early A3's .


yup. couple hundred threads here on this over the years.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

SilverSquirrel said:


> yup. couple hundred threads here on this over the years.


And I don't think there's been any improvement in the latch. I still think they weaken/disintegrate due to not being enclosed (they are open on top), and instead being exposed to UV rays and excessive heat, causing the plastic bits to fail.


----------



## body electric (Aug 27, 2002)

Well I just epoxied a small magnet to the sun shade. I'll test it out in a couple days. The magnet will attract the metal clip on the opposite side. If you use two magnets it's strong hold could rip it out of the epoxy. So we will see! How much would it cost to tint the sky roofs with the 3m prestige?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jumalian (Apr 16, 2015)

skotti said:


> I don't think anyone has a 'permanent' fix for the latch- it will eventually fail again. I think a big issue is (besides the cheap-ass quality) is the top of the latch mechanism, which get all the sun, is open (no cover), and the UV deteriorates the plastic.
> I gave up- I had my open sky panels, front and back, tinted with 3M Prestige Series residential window film- HUGE difference, still get plenty of light, car is way cooler.


I was told by a window tinting joint that they're not allowed to tint sunroofs. I want mine done!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

body electric said:


> How much would it cost to tint the sky roofs with the 3m prestige?


I had my Open Sky tinted with Suntek CXP 80 for $60. YMMV.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

body electric said:


> Well I just epoxied a small magnet to the sun shade. I'll test it out in a couple days. The magnet will attract the metal clip on the opposite side. If you use two magnets it's strong hold could rip it out of the epoxy. So we will see! How much would it cost to tint the sky roofs with the 3m prestige?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I paid $110 for both panels. The guy was experienced with the product/all types of windows, took him about an hour and a half, start to finish.
Super-noticeable difference in temp, still tons of light. If I have the opportunity, I'm going to remove both front and back screens, they are almost worthless even when they work. :thumbdown:


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

I used a zip tie. I didn't care if I can't open the back since I never sat back there, and when it being closed all the time helped with the heat. (I had those garage door shiny materials to help reflect heat as well so it was holding them in place)


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

jowsley0923 said:


> I used a zip tie. I didn't care if I can't open the back since I never sat back there, and when it being closed all the time helped with the heat. (I had those garage door shiny materials to help reflect heat as well so it was holding them in place)


winner!:thumbup:


----------



## body electric (Aug 27, 2002)

The magnet didn't work, I'm going to take it and get it tinted with ceramic style film.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## body electric (Aug 27, 2002)

How did u zip tie it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

body electric said:


> How did u zip tie it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look for any place to put the zip tie through and zip it. It don't have to look nice, just has to work.


----------



## body electric (Aug 27, 2002)

I really don't see anything. That will hold. Can you take a pic of yours maybe I'm not seeing the picture.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

body electric said:


> I really don't see anything. That will hold. Can you take a pic of yours maybe I'm not seeing the picture.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sold my car a while ago so I won't be able to.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

only solution is do nothing and just keep it open or install a new unit IMHO. Tinting seems to be fine but on the last round of this discussion, Q7 cleared by AoA and not the a3. I won't dredge up the open sky breaking because of tinting but as others have suggested make sure you get something that reflects heat. Also, int he end if it breaks then I assume insurance comprehensive will cover it but if you are risk adverse then may want to clear it with A0A. I am too tired to search again for any new info on open sky tinting and most of the info comes from previous posts in 2006 with my friend Crew219 doing the dirty work


----------

